
Grubhub stock halted after report Uber is eyeing a takeover - whatok
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/12/grubhub-stock-halted-after-report-uber-is-eyeing-a-takeover.html
======
brendanmcd
Uber's balance sheet, as of March 2020: "The company has said it has $10
billion in unrestricted cash and as much as $1.5 billion committed for mergers
and acquisitions"

[https://www.pymnts.com/news/ridesharing/2020/uber-sees-
cash-...](https://www.pymnts.com/news/ridesharing/2020/uber-sees-cash-
position-as-downturn-defense/)

~~~
whatok
This is likely to be all-stock and I see headlines coming in now saying that
as well.

